# Maine Rejects National ID Cards



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Maine Rejects National ID Cards*

(news.com.com) 
State's legislature overwhelmingly opposes act requiring national digital ID cards, putting Bush administration in a pickle. More&#8230;


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They can do what they want, but in the end if there's a Federal requirement for a national ID card, Maine will either comply or lose all federal monies. As well anyone living in Maine will not be able to fly...or will have to get a passport.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

States challenge nat'l driver's license

By LESLIE MILLER, Associated Press Writer

WASHINGTON - A revolt against a national driver's license, begun in Maine last month, is quickly spreading to other states.

The Maine Legislature on Jan. 26 overwhelmingly passed a resolution objecting to the Real ID Act of 2005. The federal law sets a national standard for driver's licenses and requires states to link their record-keeping systems to national databases.
Within a week of Maine's action, lawmakers in Georgia, Wyoming, Montana, New Mexico, Vermont and Washington state also balked at Real ID. They are expected soon to pass laws or adopt resolutions declining to participate in the federal identification network.
"It's the whole privacy thing," said Matt Sundeen, a transportation analyst for the National Conference of State Legislatures. "A lot of legislators are concerned about privacy issues and the cost. It's an estimated $11 billion implementation cost."
The law's supporters say it is needed to prevent terrorists and illegal immigrants from getting fake identification cards.
States will have to comply by May 2008. If they do not, driver's licenses that fall short of Real ID's standards cannot be used to board an airplane or enter a federal building or open some bank accounts.
About a dozen states have active legislation against Real ID, including Arizona, Georgia, Hawaii, Massachusetts, Missouri, New Hampshire, Oklahoma, Utah and Wyoming.

Full Story: http://fe65.news.sp1.yahoo.com/s/ap...asrFNus0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA3OTB1amhuBHNlYwNtdHM-


----------

